# Bio-spira



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey everyone I just came home with bio-spira to cycle my new tank. I wanted to see if anyone used it before and if someone oculd tell me the right way. It costs like 26 bucks so I don't want to waste my money or kill my fish.

The lady at the store told me to put it into my tank and put in my fish at the same time, or else the bacteria would die and not work. I explained to her that I had 15-20 goldfish in the tank trying to cycle it, and I asked if I should keep them in or just put my P's in. She told me to put in the P's. ]

Should I move my piranhas in the tank immediately or keep the goldfish in? ALso if theres anything I forgot as far as using this stuff, let me know, thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Iv'e used it a few times and it really works. Tanks cycle in 24hrs. :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> The lady at the store told me to put it into my tank and put in my fish at the same time, or else the bacteria would die and not work. I explained to her that I had 15-20 goldfish in the tank trying to cycle it, and I asked if I should keep them in or just put my P's in. She told me to put in the P's. ]


 NEVER NEVER NEVER listen to LFS employees!!!







Why would you want to cycle the tank with the fish you want to have? YOu cycle the tank for the fish, not with the fish!!







I swear, those LFS employees only know what they're taught to do in the books, some never had fish in their lives, and hear-say from customers.

Bio Spira is a great alternative to cycling your tank in a speedier process. But even with that, you shouldnt rely on the product alone. You should still do water checks and feeders.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Thats what I figured Zilla. I went with my gut and just left the feeders in there... Ill check water tomorrow and then consider putting in my p's. I think this person knew that you still needed an ammonia source to cycle the tank, but only knew very limited information on the subject. I rarely even ask questions at the LFS anymore thanks to this board.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i know what you mean rhom. they know jack at the lfs around here there is one specific one aorund here but they are very anal about everything. they talk down to you like you know nothing. i wish there were more people that knew stuff at the lfs because it would help a lot of people out and also save a lot of fish because i know when i am in there i see a lot of employees selling fish to people that have fish tanks that are far to small and illequiped to be having the fish they want in them.

DAMN YOU STUPID LFS EMPLOYEES!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

do it the right way. Just wait and be patient little grasshopper, it sucks for the hobbyist, but best for the hobby.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

For all you non believers. Check this out.Predfish post Don't knock it till ya tried it.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

And here are some testimonials. By Dr's of zoo aquatics. And public aquariums.Testimonials


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good links, Raptor!!!


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

No need to bother with the links, I'll tell you right now the stuff works wonders. I put it in last night with some goldfish and right now the waters tests perfect and my p's are happily picking off goldfish one by one. Definately worth the money if you need a tank cycled quickly. I will use it again and I would reccomend it to anyone.


----------

